# Maxi - Sleep?



## Maxi (May 20, 2011)

Got Maxi home today - he's gorgeous! He LOVES his crate, after eating his dinner, playing outside and doing a poo. He has come in and gone straight in is crate to sleep. How long do puppies sleep throughout the day. Should I stop him sleeping now, so he goes to bed later for the whole night?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he's adorable!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sarah,
Fantastic photos of Maxi, he's gorgeous. I say let him sleep when he wants but give him a good hour of activity before bed time. In a few days you'll be glad of a an hour or so when you are not watching him constantly!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bless he's a darling!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Totally, totally agree with Clare lol x


----------



## Maxi (May 20, 2011)

Ok - thanks. Didnt know if he was gonna be like my kids - 5mins sleep in the car on the way home from somewhere and they dont go to sleep for hours after bedtime!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh maxi what big ears you have. so cute they are propper cocker ears he has. aww i so wish i could cuddle him.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhhhhh he is adorable, another gorgeous apricot baby - here I go again, getting all broody


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! what big ears! i want to give him a kiss....so cute!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Let him sleep when he wants to but remember to take him outside as soon as he wakes up, will be house trained in no time. And he hasn't got big ears there just right :smile: he's gorgeous.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Let him sleep when he wants to but remember to take him outside as soon as he wakes up, will be house trained in no time. And he hasn't got big ears there just right :smile: he's gorgeous.


Ah, he would have been getting a complex! He certainly is lovely!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHHA not big like too big for him, they are just long and adorable!!! no complex needed! they are perfectly adorable


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Love him!!! Is it too soon to be thinking about getting and apricot number two??


----------

